# The New Look Wizards



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

So the Wizards basically traded Butler, Haywood, Jamison, Stevenson, and Dominic McGuire for Josh Howard, Al Thorton, James Singleton, and Quinton Ross. The new look Wizards have managed to win 2 games in a row without 4 of its 5 projected starters going into the season. They've done so by sharing the ball- for the first time this season, the Wizars have had 2 games in a row with 20+ assists. The Wizards are also are much more athletic and are putting forth a MUCH better effort on the defensive end. Blatche and McGee have also stepped up their games in the absence of Jamison and Butler. How long they keep it up is anyone's guess, but the new look Wizards have been a lot more fun to watch.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

So long as Washington management accepts that the Wizards _will not_ be in the playoffs for a minimum of the next two seasons, they have the potential to put together a good product long-term. The Wizards need to use what the Thunder have done over the past few years as a blueprint and execute accordingly. Avoid the pressure of using cap space just because you have it or giving long-term deals to players who don't make sense for a rebuilding team. In the (very)unlikely event they can sign a Lebron or Bosh then obviously that's the right move, but don't chase guys like Carlos Boozer and Ray Allen simply because they have the money. Let Miller leave this summer, decline Howard's team option and let him go(too much of a loose cannon to be around young guys), Crittendon's done in D.C., and if anybody wants to pay Boykins or Oberto let them(they may be worth keeping around on minimum deals though). Randy Foye's worth extending the QO to and keeping around if nobody gives him a huge offer sheet. 

Other than that the Wiz need to use their cap space for the next year or two to provide cap relief to other teams(no long-term contracts though) in exchange for draft picks and/or prospects and sign the odd role player who fits in with the team they're building. It's vitally important to make sure you draft well, and whenever Arenas is eligible to play again showcase him in an attempt to move his contract for an expiring(even if it's just Eddy Curry and 2 million dollars in salary ballast). Build around Foye, Young, Thornton, Blatche, McGee, and draft picks, and the Wizards could have a young, athletic, and talented team with plenty of game experience three years out.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

If Howard keeps up his level of play on both ends of the court, it wouldn't surprise me if the Wizards kept him around for the team option for 1 more year since it wouldn't be a long term commitment; assuming of course they couldn't attract a big name free agent like LeBron or Bosh. The Wizards could potentially trade Howard in 2011 if need be.

I would only keep Foye and Miller around if it makes financial sense to do so. In all likelihood someone will overpay to get Miller, while I think Foye could be had for a more reasonable deal: (3-4 million a year). The Wizards shouldn't overrate their own players like they did in the past (Etan Thomas, DeShawn Stevenson, Gilbert Arenas) and make the tough decision of letting players go like they did correctly with Larry Hughes and Jared Jeffries.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

f22egl said:


> If Howard keeps up his level of play on both ends of the court, it wouldn't surprise me if the Wizards kept him around for the team option for 1 more year since it wouldn't be a long term commitment; assuming of course they couldn't attract a big name free agent like LeBron or Bosh. The Wizards could potentially trade Howard in 2011 if need be.


I disagree, he may be worth up to an additional five more wins next year, but he's unlikely to set a good example in the locker room and won't help the team any in the future. At any rate, he's not worth the eight figures his option pays him next year. If they're going to keep a proven veteran around they'd be better off getting a point guard and dividing the shooting guard minutes between Young and Foye to see what they have in them. Plus, for what it's worth, the team would be better off in the long run bottoming out and getting a higher draft pick than winning 30 games. 



f22egl said:


> I would only keep Foye and Miller around if it makes financial sense to do so. In all likelihood someone will overpay to get Miller, while I think Foye could be had for a more reasonable deal: (3-4 million a year). The Wizards shouldn't overrate their own players like they did in the past (Etan Thomas, DeShawn Stevenson, Gilbert Arenas) and make the tough decision of letting players go like they did correctly with Larry Hughes and Jared Jeffries.


Miller needs to go, he's thirty years old and is just going to eat up salary cap space that could be better used elsewhere. Foye you just give the QO to and see if anybody gives him a long term contract, giving the Wizards the option to evaluate the amount and length of the deal before deciding to match or not. The name of the game for the next two to three seasons is drafting as high and often as possible and developing young talent.


EDIT: Washington's currently set to have around 34 million in payroll this summer, including rookies. The worst thing they could do is bump that number over 50 million before even looking at Foye by picking up Howards' option and bringing back Miller. They'd be at the cap with a 25-win team.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I agree with Bogg, Howard's enthusiasm is linked to him trying to get a new contract. 

We are showing some balls though, if nothing else it's more invigorating to see scrappy overachievers than underachievers who occasionally do what they're paid to do.

I see the makings of Blatche being a classic 19/9 4 on a bad team. I don't know how I feel about it though.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

You guys are right about not picking up Howard's option. For some reason I thought it was more reasonable than $10 million and I doubt the Wizards can get a first round pick and expiring for him next season. The Wizards are more likely to receive picks just for taking on bad contracts.

Still, Howard would still play hard next season if he was on a player option. And if there is a new collective bargaining agreement, the Wizards could keep him for relatively cheap amount in 2011. But that's too many ifs for a team that has far too many question marks and no real nucleus of guys you want to build around. As much potential as guys like Foye, Young, Blatche, and McGee have, they still have a long way to go in their development. I'd be more inclined to bring someone like Howard back if we had someone like John Wall. 

Of course, it's unlikely that the Wizards keep on winning games (2-1 since the trade right now) and playing with the same intensity that they've been playing with.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Blatche is playing very well since the trade. I'm hoping he can continue it the rest of the way.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

^ I've noticed that

It would be great if he plays up to his potential. What's better is that he is only 23.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

He's got 25 & 11 tonight on 8/13 shooting and he's hit all nine of his free throw attempts. Oh, and the Wizards won - they've now won 3 out of 4 games since the trade.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

Josh Howard sprained his knee in the 1st quarter and left the 4th quarter but the Wizards still win. Go figure.


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

f22egl said:


> Josh Howard sprained his knee in the 1st quarter and left the 4th quarter but the Wizards still win. Go figure.


Too bad for Howard, its just the curse of the Wizs. They have little chance of making the playoffs, but they will spoil some other teams. They play hard and is watchable (win or lose). Thats just all I ask.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

The curse continues- Josh Howard is now out for the season with an ACL injury. I was actually surprised how well Howard played with the Wizards with his slashing ability and his defensive effort.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Blatche has looked very solid since taking over the reins as the starting power forward, and JaVale McGee hasn't been terrible(although his numbers haven't inspired confidence either). If the team wants to use some of their cap space this summer they may want to look into replacing Oberto/Singleton in this years' rotation with Amir Johnson, who's in the last year of his contract in Toronto. He'll be 23 at the time and won't command any more than a medium-sized deal, so he fits in with what the Wizards are trying to do financially and age-wise, and can be plugged right into a 3-big rotation with Blatche and McGee because at 6-11, 250lbs, Blatche has the size to play center alongside Johnson. Obviously this is highly dependent on who the Wizards select in the draft, but it's an option that wouldn't cost a ton of money and would help the team in their rebuilding effort.


----------

